# Axle Flip, Ez Flex And Shocks



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Picked up the trailer last Saturday. The difference was amazing. It pulls much easier and eliminated the push pull effect the trailer had on the Superduty when going over bumps. We still get the occasional harmonics effect when going over concrete freeways but that's controlled a bit by reducing the speed. Initially I was only going to do a lift but after talking with a suspension guy decided to do the EZ Flex kit and replace all the plastic bushings. I figured it was only a matter of time so I'd save a bit on the labor by doing the EZ Flex when the axles were being flipped. I wasn't sure about the shocks but thought it would be a good investment and hopefully they will extend the life of the tires. It took me a week to find the right guy to do the work and I'm glad I did the research. Campers World and the RV dealer both wanted about $150 more just to do the flip. The flip cost $330.00 That includes $30.00 in parts. If anyone in the So Cal area is looking for a place to have the work done, you should consider ACCURATE TR. HITCH & WELDING, Santa Clarita, CA.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Can someone explain the concept of flipping the axles? What is involved in doing it, but most importantly why would you fip them? What is the benefit of flipping axles? Why is it not done at the factory? Any info on this mod would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

advancedtel said:


> Can someone explain the concept of flipping the axles? What is involved in doing it, but most importantly why would you fip them? What is the benefit of flipping axles? Why is it not done at the factory? Any info on this mod would be greatly appreciated.


 Glad to!









Your trailer is equipped, as I am sure you are aware, with a leaf spring suspension. When delivered from the factory, the suspension is assembled with the axles going over the top of the leaf springs. An axle flip is simply moving the axles to the bottom side of the leaf springs. The result, is about an additional 5" of ground clearance.

Some people do the flip (sounds like a dance! LOL) to gain ground clearance. In our case, we did it to gain wheel well clearance after we switched to 15" wheels and found the tires were hitting the bottom of the dinette slide on bumpy roads.

There is a down side though. With the trailer so high off the ground (and that 5" seems like about a foot!), it's quite a climb up into the trailer, and you may need to carry an additional step. Also, it sets the outdoor grill much higher, and if you are not particularly tall, makes it difficult to use (again, without a stool to stand on). Finally, if you have an Outback with a rear slide, that extra height makes extending/retracting the slide more difficult.

When we did ours, I had expected a penalty both in handling (due to the higher center of gravity) and fuel mileage (due to additional aerodynamic drag from the trailer sticking up further into the airstream), but never noticed any change at all in either case.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> Can someone explain the concept of flipping the axles? What is involved in doing it, but most importantly why would you fip them? What is the benefit of flipping axles? Why is it not done at the factory? Any info on this mod would be greatly appreciated.


 Glad to!









Your trailer is equipped, as I am sure you are aware, with a leaf spring suspension. When delivered from the factory, the suspension is assembled with the axles going over the top of the leaf springs. An axle flip is simply moving the axles to the bottom side of the leaf springs. The result, is about an additional 5" of ground clearance.

Some people do the flip (sounds like a dance! LOL) to gain ground clearance. In our case, we did it to gain wheel well clearance after we switched to 15" wheels and found the tires were hitting the bottom of the dinette slide on bumpy roads.

There is a down side though. With the trailer so high off the ground (and that 5" seems like about a foot!), it's quite a climb up into the trailer, and you may need to carry an additional step. Also, it sets the outdoor grill much higher, and if you are not particularly tall, makes it difficult to use (again, without a stool to stand on). Finally, if you have an Outback with a rear slide, that extra height makes extending/retracting the slide more difficult.

When we did ours, I had expected a penalty both in handling (due to the higher center of gravity) and fuel mileage (due to additional aerodynamic drag from the trailer sticking up further into the airstream), but never noticed any change at all in either case.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Ok thanks Doug. That makes sense now. I had no idea what flipping the axles meant. I had all sorts of images in my head, none of which made sense.







So unless I need the additional clearance, there would be no reason to have it done I am assuming.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am still waiting to do that. I hate the camper sits so low. The Black water drain is way too low. Also by putting a hitch ( welded ) on the back the extra overhand with a low camper would cause a problem. A better ride is always nice though.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Can someone explain the concept of flipping the axles? What is involved in doing it, but most importantly why would you fip them? What is the benefit of flipping axles? Why is it not done at the factory? Any info on this mod would be greatly appreciated.


 Glad to!









Your trailer is equipped, as I am sure you are aware, with a leaf spring suspension. When delivered from the factory, the suspension is assembled with the axles going over the top of the leaf springs. An axle flip is simply moving the axles to the bottom side of the leaf springs. The result, is about an additional 5" of ground clearance.

Some people do the flip (sounds like a dance! LOL) to gain ground clearance. In our case, we did it to gain wheel well clearance after we switched to 15" wheels and found the tires were hitting the bottom of the dinette slide on bumpy roads.

There is a down side though. With the trailer so high off the ground (and that 5" seems like about a foot!), it's quite a climb up into the trailer, and you may need to carry an additional step. Also, it sets the outdoor grill much higher, and if you are not particularly tall, makes it difficult to use (again, without a stool to stand on). Finally, if you have an Outback with a rear slide, that extra height makes extending/retracting the slide more difficult.

When we did ours, I had expected a penalty both in handling (due to the higher center of gravity) and fuel mileage (due to additional aerodynamic drag from the trailer sticking up further into the airstream), but never noticed any change at all in either case.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Doug, I see you have an F350 crew cab with a 28' Outback. If you have the long bed, then we're both the same overall length and wheelbase. I'd sure like to have your thoughts on any unique problems that you have encountered because of the limited turning radius.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

garyb1st said:


> Doug, I see you have an F350 crew cab with a 28' Outback. If you have the long bed, then we're both the same overall length and wheelbase. I'd sure like to have your thoughts on any unique problems that you have encountered because of the limited turning radius.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gary


Well, Gary, I have only had the SuperDuty for about three months, and yes, it's a long bed, so my experience is still limited. Having traded up from a Titan, I can say unequivocally that it's a different world! About 30" longer, and nowhere near the same turning radius. Maneuvering in and out of camping sites, so far, has been easier than I anticipated, so that's good. But I did have to give up my beloved covered parking spot at our local RV storage yard. Due to the width of the aisle, I could not get the Outback into it's slot anymore. It came out fine, but it wasn't gonna go back in!

From a towing point of view, the biggest difference I have found is that in turns, the Outback now tracks about 1.5-2 feet inside the track followed by the truck. In the Titan, the Outback always followed exactly behind the truck, and it was easy to judge corners (particularly in tight urban settings). Now, I really have to be careful to swing wide enough with the truck, that the trailer will not hit the curb (or worse) on it's way around. Just ask Oregon_Camper... he followed us up to the spring PNW Outbackers Rally and thought I must be drunk! I was doing fine with the truck, but in the curvy bits the trailer was constantly on (or across) the line on one side or the other! That's just a matter or adjustment though, and while I still have to pay more attention than I did in the past, I've pretty much mentally corrected my driving style. I have thought about this for awhile, and all I can attribute it to is the longer distance from the rear axle of the truck to the hitch (DUCK! Here come the "pivot point projection design" brigade!!!







). I'm not sure why this is the case, but I can't see what else it would be.









Oh yeah, and there is the fact that hitched up and with the rear slide extended, I now need a FIFTY-EIGHT-FOOT RV space. That kind of limits our camping options just a tad!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just buy a 5er.... you now have 5 feet over the bed and your pivot point is in the bed not off the bumper....its only money.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Doug, I see you have an F350 crew cab with a 28' Outback. If you have the long bed, then we're both the same overall length and wheelbase. I'd sure like to have your thoughts on any unique problems that you have encountered because of the limited turning radius.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gary


Well, Gary, I have only had the SuperDuty for about three months, and yes, it's a long bed, so my experience is still limited. Having traded up from a Titan, I can say unequivocally that it's a different world! About 30" longer, and nowhere near the same turning radius. Maneuvering in and out of camping sites, so far, has been easier than I anticipated, so that's good. But I did have to give up my beloved covered parking spot at our local RV storage yard. Due to the width of the aisle, I could not get the Outback into it's slot anymore. It came out fine, but it wasn't gonna go back in!

From a towing point of view, the biggest difference I have found is that in turns, the Outback now tracks about 1.5-2 feet inside the track followed by the truck. In the Titan, the Outback always followed exactly behind the truck, and it was easy to judge corners (particularly in tight urban settings). Now, I really have to be careful to swing wide enough with the truck, that the trailer will not hit the curb (or worse) on it's way around. Just ask Oregon_Camper... he followed us up to the spring PNW Outbackers Rally and thought I must be drunk! I was doing fine with the truck, but in the curvy bits the trailer was constantly on (or across) the line on one side or the other! That's just a matter or adjustment though, and while I still have to pay more attention than I did in the past, I've pretty much mentally corrected my driving style. I have thought about this for awhile, and all I can attribute it to is the longer distance from the rear axle of the truck to the hitch (DUCK! Here come the "pivot point projection design" brigade!!!







). I'm not sure why this is the case, but I can't see what else it would be.









Oh yeah, and there is the fact that hitched up and with the rear slide extended, I now need a FIFTY-EIGHT-FOOT RV space. That kind of limits our camping options just a tad!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I learned the tracking difference the hard way. My brand new Outback needs a new awning. Ripped a hole in it while making a right turn on a narrow residential street.

The turning radius is a killer. Even without the trailer, most U-turns are not possible.

Fifty eight feet. Do they come that big? I just assumed I would park the F250 next to the Outback. I'm definitely sticking to pull throughs for the first few months.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

garyb1st said:


> My brand new Outback needs a new awning. Ripped a hole in it while making a right turn on a narrow residential street.


I have to ask you for a favor Gary...and I feel really bad asking...

If you do have to replace your entire awning, could I please have a swatch before you get rid of it?
We have a dime sized burn hole right in the middle where it's burgandy and a piece of your awning would be a perfect match!









I know! You could keep it in your garage and sell swatches to needy Outbackers...eventually paying for your new awning...

See? I told you it would be a great idea!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

skippershe said:


> My brand new Outback needs a new awning. Ripped a hole in it while making a right turn on a narrow residential street.


I have to ask you for a favor Gary...and I feel really bad asking...

If you do have to replace your entire awning, could I please have a swatch before you get rid of it?
We have a dime sized burn hole right in the middle where it's burgandy and a piece of your awning would be a perfect match!









I know! You could keep it in your garage and sell swatches to needy Outbackers...eventually paying for your new awning...

See? I told you it would be a great idea!








[/quote]

We're going to patch it. But I'm sure we can cut a bit out and send it your way. My plan is to buy a rather large piece of vinyl and cover the tear. We already have the clear vinyl tape. My dw is a great cook so were thinking of having "Maria's Kitchen" printed on the vinyl and then selling soup at the beach. I'm hoping we can turn this into a business and offset some of the $5.25 per gallon fuel cost.


----------

